# Tournament Report with video Barra de Navidad Jan-2011



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Barra De Navidad Fishing Tournament January 2011 - with Ana Maria Sportfishing Charters 
Captain Steve Torres and team Ana Maria take 1st place team in Barra de Navidad tournament
Great week of fishing from start to finish. We prefished the day before the tournament checking out the fishing grounds it was perfect conditions nice warm water 80-82 flat blue sea's our first bite of the day was a small striped Marlin probable about 60 lbs jmark reeled her in quick and Freddy pulled the Marlin aboard for a quick photo and then released her to be caught later. 

Day 1 of the tournament We headed out aboard the Ana Maria at 8 am, same great conditions clean warm water and alot of stripers about 40 miles offshore. We had our first hook up about 11 am Captain Steve Torres yelled hook up and Jmark Martin was in the fighting chair ready to go We relled in a small striped Marlin 26 kilos in about 15 minutes and back on the hunt, 2nd hook up came about an hour and a half later caught by Freddy Rodriquoz a little bit bigger in size 29 kilos, 

Day 2 Same plan we hit the fishing grounds about 8:30 am and the bite was cold for us, until about 2 pm when we found a Mahi Paradise they were jumping everywhere as soon as we had one in the cooler another was ready to be gaffed We caught 22 in total 7 that qualified. 

Day 3 We found even warmer water temps and had our first bite around 10 am anotgher striped Marlin 28 kilos about 2 hours later we had our 2nd bite of the day our biggest Striper of the tournamnt 39 Kilos we trolled for more Marlin for about an hour, thenn decided to back to the mahi hotel there were still jumping all over the place but there was alot more traffice then the the day before probable 20-25 boats enjoying the mahi fishing we caught 5 more qualifers trolled for Marlin another hour then headed back to the Marina for the final weigh in, not to many big fish this year but still a lot of action all 3 day’s and team Ana Maria came out on top with total of 4 striped Marlins, and 12 Dorado’s 2,290 points for 1st place team.


----------

